# You're not imagining it, there is a big problem



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

I believe that signing petitions or protests rarely ever accomplish anything. However, the Market Basket protests here in Massachusetts have been devastating to that company costing them millions every day.

One of the several problems that Uber has brought upon itself is the over hiring. The first weekend I was an Uber driver, wow, the money was just rolling in. (And this was before I was aware of the ratings system.)

But then.... craigslist and ads for making $1300 a week... and there are uber drivers all over the place. Then you have the 20% commish, the iPhone fee, etc.. so we have to pool our energies and think of some ways to make this a less than horrible job. Right now, it is looking more and more like one of those multi level marketing deals where its great for those that sign on in the beginning.. you know, like Amway?

My number one rule is don't drive in between rides. As soon as one ride is over, find a place to park and stay there if possible. Won't pick up as many rides but will be less wear and tear on car and less gas.

Rule no. 2 for me, stay out of downtown Boston. The fewer of us that are in downtown, the more the surge pricing. Sure, that does mean that a few drivers will make more, but it will let the passengers know that they can't get their way on every thing.

We have to take some control.

Thoughts?


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

I knew they would over hire from day one. I just didn't know it would be this fast.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

And Uber has a big pool to hire from. They can burn thru drivers as much as they want. The economy never really recovered from the crash in '08.


----------



## G.C. (Aug 19, 2014)

I would think they want to keep their good drivers. I try to be a good driver. Free foot rubs anyone?


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

any problems with being a driver face a bigger problem - because of the nature of the job, there's nothing we can do about it. meaning, there's tons of drivers ready and willing to replace us. i experienced the same thing in the video game testing world. companies would hire hundreds of guys for the summer, then reduce down to about 60 once the holiday releases were ready. rinse, repeat every year. and this was 10 bucks an hour if you were lucky. contract work like us drivers, too. and overtime? oh god in heaven. my worst week was 85 hours playing the same game, in a windowless room with the same dozen people. this part of 6 months working 60 hours. i firmly believe i didn't leave with my sanity fully intact.

but there was nothing we could do about any of it, since there were so many locals willing to replace us in a heart beat. organizing and protesting was completely pointless as a result, thus change in the workers favor never happened.

for us drivers it's even more difficult since we have no real way to actually communicate with everyone in a particular region.


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

How's this for a problem?:

Here is what Uber promised in Charlotte,NC this past weekend:

*INCENTIVE 1: Friday $30/HR GUARANTEED 7pm-3am*

Uber will *guarantee a minimum of $30/hr in GROSS FARES for all hours worked from 7PM-3AM!*

**PAYMENT WILL BE REFLECTED IN YOUR WEEKLY PAY STATEMENT**

Conditions:


Accept 90% of all trip requests
Complete at least 5 trips
Position yourself in the HIGH DEMAND AREAS (Uptown, Southend, Dilworth, Myers Park, Montford, NODA or events mentioned below)

*INCENTIVE 2: Saturday $30/HR GUARANTEED 7pm-3am*

Uber will *guarantee a minimum of $30/hr in GROSS FARES for all hours worked from 7PM-3AM!*

**PAYMENT WILL BE REFLECTED IN YOUR WEEKLY PAY STATEMENT**

Conditions:


Accept 90% of all trip requests
Complete at least 5 trips
Position yourself in the HIGH DEMAND AREAS (Uptown, Southend, Dilworth, Myers Park, Montford, NODA or events mentioned below)

HERE IS WHAT I GOT:
I worked from 7pm-1am both nights, took 6 rides Friday night and 9 rides Saturday night, plus 3 rides the rest of the week... total pay after Ubers "incentives": $212 for the week. This is exactly what I expected and will be tracking down the so-called "management" to get this shit straightened out. 
They tripled the number of drivers (this city can't handle the traffic like DC, LA, Boston, or NYC can. Massive gridlock Friday and Saturday nights), 20% pay cut, and they won't even honor their own incentive policy. I met ALL of their criteria and STILL didn't make enough to cover my expenses, let alone my car insurance. I think I will have a little talk with the City Council about these practices and see what their thoughts on regulations are (they are still in debate about Uber and Lyft) when they see what is going on under their noses. I won't be driving for either of them, but that doesn't mean I don't care about what happens to my city. It is getting dangerous on the roads here because of the number of ride-sharing drivers, the cutthroat nature of the business, and no regulations on who can drive when and where.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

dude, it specifically said the hours required were 7pm to 3 am. not 1 am.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

arklan said:


> dude, it specifically said the hours required were 7pm to 3 am. not 1 am.


It said "ALL HOURS WORKED FROM 7PM - 3AM". It didn't say that he HAD TO "WORK FROM 7PM - 3AM"

You prolly got denied because they have a underhand way of calculating Acceptance Rate. Drivers who've worked Guaranteed Hours and accepted every ride were denied the incentive rate by Uber by saying that their acceptance rate was lower than 90%. Search this forum you'll find plenty of threads on this topic.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

oh, my mistake.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Same thing happened to me in Houston. I drove all the hours, met their required pickups, and somehow the system showed I only accepted 67% of my ride requests. Of course, I accepted 100% of the ride requests because I wanted to be driving if I was going to be up, but Uber says their system shows I only accepted 67% so no pay.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

does anyone have any idea how that could be possible, short of uber actually cheating? i mean, we couldn't be counting requests that come while we're driving a pax, right? i don't know.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I wrote in an complained and my email replies suddenly stopped when I brought up the fact that I wouldn't be doing this if I didn't want to drive. I can't get an answer from Uber. There's just no way I don't accept 1/3 of rides during guarantee time. I don't care how far away they are at $30/hour. But Uber has no answer.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> I wrote in an complained and my email replies suddenly stopped when I brought up the fact that I wouldn't be doing this if I didn't want to drive. I can't get an answer from Uber. There's just no way I don't accept 1/3 of rides during guarantee time. I don't care how far away they are at $30/hour. But Uber has no answer.


Apparently Uber servers can and will throw fares at you from the moment you end a ride. Then you have to wait for the servers to calculate the fare total, then rate the passenger, and then you can go online. Once online, only then you can see/hear the UberPhone offer you fares that you can then accept.

The best solution to this UberFraud is to not wait for the servers to calculate the fare total. But end fare, rate pax, go online AS QUICKLY AS YOU CAN.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

well that's some flat bullshit right there...


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Same thing happened to me in Houston. I drove all the hours, met their required pickups, and somehow the system showed I only accepted 67% of my ride requests. Of course, I accepted 100% of the ride requests because I wanted to be driving if I was going to be up, but Uber says their system shows I only accepted 67% so no pay.


Take them to small claims court. They would have to document their info.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Julianshusband it sucks that they refused to pay you. It is only logical that with a guarantee on that a driver will respond to all the calls to keep his/her rate up. 

Wolfehowl: I hope you are able to get the difference back that you deserve. I would suggest that if you haven't written in yet, that you keep it to as non-confrontational as you can when you do contact them. Save the escalation for later, is my suggestion.

As alluded to above, there is a known problem with the Uber system when it comes to the acceptance rate and at least one area of problem involves the ending of rides. As soon as you end a ride, the system puts you back into the available mix. Apparently, this happens as soon as the ride is ended, even though you have to do the rating submission and then have to tap the green "go online" button. This can lead to you being pinged for a ride, never knowing about it, and having it time out for a decline before you even get back to the online screen of your car on the map. Its another reason why you should wait until all of the passengers are out of the car before ending the ride. If you want to protect your acceptance rate, you should then race through the ratings and "go online" so that you reduce the chance for a missed ride. And yes, there are MANY problems with this process. For one, it gives you no time to see if the riders left trash in your car for which they should be down rated. If you request a fare review, there is another delay. By all accounts Uber knows about this problem. But, despite their technology "prowess" they seem unable or unwilling to fix it. When it comes to guarantees, a cynic might suggest that it is not in Uber's interest to fix the problem


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Julianshusband it sucks that they refused to pay you. It is only logical that with a guarantee on that a driver will respond to all the calls to keep his/her rate up.
> 
> Wolfehowl: I hope you are able to get the difference back that you deserve. I would suggest that if you haven't written in yet, that you keep it to as non-confrontational as you can when you do contact them. Save the escalation for later, is my suggestion.
> 
> As alluded to above, there is a known problem with the Uber system when it comes to the acceptance rate and at least one area of problem involves the ending of rides. As soon as you end a ride, the system puts you back into the available mix. Apparently, this happens as soon as the ride is ended, even though you have to do the rating submission and then have to tap the green "go online" button. This can lead to you being pinged for a ride, never knowing about it, and having it time out for a decline before you even get back to the online screen of your car on the map. Its another reason why you should wait until all of the passengers are out of the car before ending the ride. If you want to protect your acceptance rate, you should then race through the ratings and "go online" so that you reduce the chance for a missed ride. And yes, there are MANY problems with this process. For one, it gives you no time to see if the riders left trash in your car for which they should be down rated. If you request a fare review, there is another delay. By all accounts Uber knows about this problem. But, despite their technology "prowess" they seem unable or unwilling to fix it. When it comes to guarantees, a cynic might suggest that it is not in Uber's interest to fix the problem


You are being too kind to Uber by far. They have known of this issue with acceptance rates since DAY ONE! But they knowingly choose to not fix it. In my book BAIT AND SWITCH is a common tactic that Uber employs in its dealings. There are other underhanded practices that are commonly relied on in the Uber handbook titled UberFraud!


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

As long as you get back online within 15 seconds, there should be no way you ever miss a ping. I wonder if you continue to get pings after you have accepted a trip but before you start it.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I got a ping once about 2 seconds after I ended a ride...


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

mp775 said:


> As long as you get back online within 15 seconds, there should be no way you ever miss a ping. I wonder if you continue to get pings after you have accepted a trip but before you start it.


After the ride the green square says go online. If you haven't clicked it then you "should" be offline. To claim drivers missed requests during this time is ridiculous. Uber is cheating every driver who doesn't get the guaranteed minimum based on this fraud.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

kalo said:


> Take them to small claims court. They would have to document their info.


You can't. Uber is too smart of a company to allow that possibility. The drivers user agreement stipulates that in case of dispute you can't sue Uber, you are forced to go to arbitration. Same thing is done by a lot of large companies these days. Just look at the user agreement of your cell phone provider.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I opted out of arbitration when I started


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I have to admit I find it interesting that the only time my acceptance rate has been in question is during guarantee time. The rest of the month I'm at 100%.


----------



## JUAGAMELO (Aug 19, 2014)

LOWER PRICES in Chicago from August 15.
We are working more hours and earning much less.
They decreased uberX prices by roughly 15%. The new rates are as follows:
Base: $1.70
Per mile: $0.90
Per minute: $0.20
Minimum trip: $2.70


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I thought Houston was bad; that's even worse. I guess we'll see those rates soon.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

JUAGAMELO said:


> LOWER PRICES in Chicago from August 15.
> We are working more hours and earning much less.
> They decreased uberX prices by roughly 15%. The new rates are as follows:
> Base: $1.70
> ...


Just disgusting.. I don't see how profit is possible.


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

The rates in Charlotte are higher than Chicago? WTF? Our costs are much lower than yours and even we are losing money. I say "HELL NO" to that.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

How do tolls get paid when driving an Uber passanger? Do they pay the tolls as you pass through, or does the company charge them through the app?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The rider gets charged through the app. You pay the toll up front.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

To clarify what mp775 says, you pay the toll, the app/gps knows you went through a toll and automatically charges the customer for the toll and adds it to your next paystub. Here in the Seattle/Tacoma area a lot of tolls are collected using cameras. If you have a good to go pass in your window you pay the lower rate using the payment system you set up when doing good to go set up. If you don't have a pass the system looks up your registration and sends you a bill, which is higher than the automatic system. Uber pays as if you set up good to go, not the registration look up system.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> To clarify what mp775 says, you pay the toll, the app/gps knows you went through a toll and automatically charges the customer for the toll and adds it to your next paystub. Here in the Seattle/Tacoma area a lot of tolls are collected using cameras. If you have a good to go pass in your window you pay the lower rate using the payment system you set up when doing good to go set up. If you don't have a pass the system looks up your registration and sends you a bill, which is higher than the automatic system. Uber pays as if you set up good to go, not the registration look up system.


I try to remember to check to be sure that the proper tolls are charged, because there have been times when they were not. I find in Orange County that Uber tends to use the highest toll, which I think is only fair, since we are not required to have accounts with the toll roads.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> If you don't have a pass the system looks up your registration and sends you a bill,


That sounds incredibly inefficient.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I didn't know that Uber charged the client for tolls and reimbursed me until I received my latest pay statement. I had told a client that Uber doesn't charge them. He tipped me to cover the tolls. When I found out that Uber does charge, I asked them to refund his money. They actually did. I was quite surprised.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

SunSmith... good info re: tolls. I suppose it would be good to finally get a GoodToGo pass. I haven't had any toll rides yet (and for personal rides I either take 90, or eat the mail-in toll fee), but I wouldn't want to pay excess if it's not reimbursed.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

The incentive is impossible to get in my limited experience. I have been told I under server the minimum hour requirement and acceptance rate was in question. Conveniently I was .7 hours short and after pushing one time they upped my supposed acceptance rate. Bullpuckey and balderdash


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there a way to know what your acceptance rate is?


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I


Yuri Lygotme said:


> Is there a way to know what your acceptance rate is?


it is shown on weekly report


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Wolfehowl said:


> How's this for a problem?:
> Here is what Uber promised in Charlotte,NC this past weekend:
> *INCENTIVE 1: Friday $30/HR GUARANTEED 7pm-3am*
> Uber will *guarantee a minimum of $30/hr in GROSS FARES for all hours worked from 7PM-3AM!*


We had the same incentive a few weeks ago. The catch here was that you had to have at least one fare every hour of the guarantee period. I didn't get pinged for about four of those hours, and made slightly more than the $30 in another two hours so uber didn't pay out anything extra. Overall I think I averaged ten bucks an hour that night, nowhere near $30/hr.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> We had the same incentive a few weeks ago. The catch here was that you had to have at least one fare every hour of the guarantee period. I didn't get pinged for about four of those hours, and made slightly more than the $30 in another two hours so uber didn't pay out anything extra. Overall I think I averaged ten bucks an hour that night, nowhere near $30/hr.


Uber Bait & Switch.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

I drove a four people to Fenway park last Sunday for a Red Sox game. Three exited and one young woman stayed behind because she was not going to the game and needed a ride to Cambridge to retrieve her vehicle. I ended the original ride, went back online and had her request a ride while in my backseat. 

I never got pinged for her call. She must have canceled four rides waiting for me to pop but it never happened. I ended up just driving her there for the donut.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Why did you end the first ride?


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Is there a way to know what your acceptance rate is?


Not until after they screw you and you call them out on it. I was told that my acceptance rate for Saturday was 77%, and then told them they were full of shit. I also mentioned to them that there was no way to speak to anyone in person... no response. Surprise surprise, no one wants to accept responsibility in this farce of a company.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

The only time I've ever seen my acceptance rate is when Uber told me that I didn't take 1/3 of the people who requested a ride during guarantee time. But, I only was pinged for one ride and I gave that ride. What kind of math brings you to 67% when one and only one ride was pinged and accepted? As my 5 year old starts Kindergarten I'll have to learn some new math, because I don't recognize this from my schooling all those short years ago. I can only come up with 50% or less...1/2, 1/3, 1/4....


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

Uber Amway said:


> Why did you end the first ride?


Person that requested the ride got out at Fenway Park.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't care about acceptance rates.

1. Won't take anything over 10 minutes away
2. Won't take Uber XL ( I qualify as both)
3. Won't take below a 4.5 pax


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> Don't care about acceptance rates.
> 
> 1. Won't take anything over 10 minutes away
> 2. Won't take Uber XL ( I qualify as both)
> 3. Won't take below a 4.5 pax


Do you make that decision in the 15 seconds we have or accept and then cancel? I can barely figure out the "10 minutes away" part in the 15 seconds. Like I said before, I'm happy if I see 20 minutes or less. I've not accepted a 42 and 92 minute request and Uber scolded me...(and that was my first day on the job).


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

a request for a ride an hour and a half away? what?!


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

arklan said:


> a request for a ride an hour and a half away? what?!


Yep...then got scolded by a CSR for not going online if I wasn't willing to drive that far. First day was awesome!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> Person that requested the ride got out at Fenway Park.


I will not end the ride until everyone is out of the car, which avoids this situation.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> I drove a four people to Fenway park last Sunday for a Red Sox game. Three exited and one young woman stayed behind because she was not going to the game and needed a ride to Cambridge to retrieve her vehicle. I ended the original ride, went back online and had her request a ride while in my backseat.
> 
> I never got pinged for her call. She must have canceled four rides waiting for me to pop but it never happened. I ended up just driving her there for the donut.


I'm pretty sure they've added something to prevent the request from being sent to drivers within a certain distance (like 20') to prevent this sort of thing from happening. I think they're trying to stop drivers from essentially doing "street hails", ie stopping for people looking for a cab, and telling them to sign up for Uber with their code for a "free" ride (which Uber has to pay for).


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

Eventually, it will become well known that Uber is a joke of a gig and they will run out of folks (who qualify) that will sign on...at least in the smaller markets. Same story everywhere (unless ur in LA, San Fran, NYC or Chicago for example)- when Uber launches, drivers sign up and business is very good- riders are appreciative they can get an Uber, it all seems great. Within a few months, the only ones making money are recruiting drivers on craigslist- way too many drivers for the demand, even on weekends. Weekdays- virtually no way to make a profit. This will come back to bite Uber on the ass....only the most desperate will still be online-in older vehicles, and minimal people skills.


----------



## Uberwhich (Nov 18, 2016)

Uber Amway said:


> I believe that signing petitions or protests rarely ever accomplish anything. However, the Market Basket protests here in Massachusetts have been devastating to that company costing them millions every day.
> 
> One of the several problems that Uber has brought upon itself is the over hiring. The first weekend I was an Uber driver, wow, the money was just rolling in. (And this was before I was aware of the ratings system.)
> 
> ...


Why am I forced to drive in Dallas or the Airports? I am just as happy to make my money and drive the outer towns and suburbs. I also don't mind (at all) Uber eats. Am I dinged for not wanting to go to the airports or Dallas???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Amway said:


> And Uber has a big pool to hire from. They can burn thru drivers as much as they want. The economy never really recovered from the crash in '08.


Don't use that word around here.
" pool".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

skccvb said:


> Eventually, it will become well known that Uber is a joke of a gig and they will run out of folks (who qualify) that will sign on...at least in the smaller markets. Same story everywhere (unless ur in LA, San Fran, NYC or Chicago for example)- when Uber launches, drivers sign up and business is very good- riders are appreciative they can get an Uber, it all seems great. Within a few months, the only ones making money are recruiting drivers on craigslist- way too many drivers for the demand, even on weekends. Weekdays- virtually no way to make a profit. This will come back to bite Uber on the ass....only the most desperate will still be online-in older vehicles, and minimal people skills.


I know a guy who was flown to Holland all expenses paid by Amway to visit a shoe factory.
He did really well.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Not saying much guys but this was 2 and 1/2 years ago


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Uber Amway said:


> I believe that signing petitions or protests rarely ever accomplish anything. However, the Market Basket protests here in Massachusetts have been devastating to that company costing them millions every day.
> 
> One of the several problems that Uber has brought upon itself is the over hiring. The first weekend I was an Uber driver, wow, the money was just rolling in. (And this was before I was aware of the ratings system.)
> 
> ...


Your lucky there taking 28% for new Hires


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

me2 said:


> Your lucky there taking 28% for new Hires


Oh, FFS! *You're. *They're. How many can you pack into one sentence? Especially since it should be two sentences. Without the space and the capitalization. Here you go: You're lucky! They're taking 28% for new hires.


----------



## Godwyn (Nov 14, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Oh, FFS! *You're. *They're. How many can you pack into one sentence? Especially since it should be two sentences. Without the space and the capitalization. Here you go: You're lucky! They're taking 28% for new hires.


FML I can't handle it lol


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Oh, FFS! *You're. *They're. How many can you pack into one sentence? Especially since it should be two sentences. Without the space and the capitalization. Here you go: You're lucky! They're taking 28% for new hires.


Thank you so much for pointing out that due to sever dyelax I must used text to speech most of the time I so enjoy being mocked and teased because of a problem I have no control over. Thank goodness I have you to remind me that having a disability is so much more inconvenient and humiliating for other than for the person who must live with it. Plus I must stand in aw of how smart you must be in ever subject your mostly a Brain surging and a tec wizard and all around just perfect in ever line of study in the world do look down and judge other who you don't know for Mistakes they make. How about you take you childlike behaver and put it where the sun don't shine. Instead of being a bully why don't you think how you would feel if some one mocked you about something you can't control


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Godwyn said:


> FML I can't handle it lol


I'm glad you like people who bully other with sever dyslexia yeah how funny haha it quit a laugh it dose not shame me at all it's not like I have not had to live my life around people who think less of me because I have to use text to speach because the sounds move the letter around and become hard for me to spell a word if at all or the fact that it mean I can't phonicaly read only site read which mean I don't alway know when iv used the wrong word


----------



## Godwyn (Nov 14, 2016)

me2 said:


> I'm glad you like people who bully other with sever dyslexia yeah how funny haha it quit a laugh it dose not shame me at all it's not like I have not had to live my life around people who think less of me because I have to use text to speach because the sounds move the letter around and become hard for me to spell a word if at all or the fact that it mean I can't phonicaly read only site read which mean I don't alway know when iv used the wrong word


Its not like you have a sign that says I have dyslexia and I have to use speech text and we are making fun of you. The fact that 90% of people online don't know the difference between there theyre and their is what Im laughing at. Maybe I'm ignorant but how can it be safe for you to be an uber driver if you are diagnosed with dyslexia?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

me2 said:


> Thank you so much for pointing out that due to sever dyelax I must used text to speech most of the time I so enjoy being mocked and teased because of a problem I have no control over. Thank goodness I have you to remind me that having a disability is so much more inconvenient and humiliating for other than for the person who must live with it. Plus I must stand in aw of how smart you must be in ever subject your mostly a Brain surging and a tec wizard and all around just perfect in ever line of study in the world do look down and judge other who you don't know for Mistakes they make. How about you take you childlike behaver and put it where the sun don't shine. Instead of being a bully why don't you think how you would feel if some one mocked you about something you can't control


RESOLVED !


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Godwyn said:


> Its not like you have a sign that says I have dyslexia and I have to use speech text and we are making fun of you. The fact that 90% of people online don't know the difference between there theyre and their is what Im laughing at. Maybe I'm ignorant but how can it be safe for you to be an uber driver if you are diagnosed with dyslexia?


You are ignorant very ignorant. I can site read rather well I do have problem driving some times with street signs but years of practice have help me learn ways around the problem. Some time two street will have very similar names and then I run into a problem and could get lost if it was not for gps. The only other problem I have is unless iv heard the name pronounced outload I will not be able to pronounced but that is solved by not doing so. And dyslexia dose not affect my ability to drive a car beyond the Occasional miss read street name it's not like I'm blind or am going to forget witch side of the road to drive on. Also to laugh at some one you don't know and who story you don't know is very rude. So maybe you should keep your laughter to your self less you stomp on some one else who is trying hard to Participate in what is fast becoming the only form of public comncation we use.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

I have a friend who has dyslexia. I didn't know it and pointed something out to him and I referred to it as dyslexia. He then informed me that he did indeed have dyslexia. That was all that was said and all that needed to be said.

Other than that one instance, his spelling and grammar are spot on. He is a moderator on another forum. He is a successful business owner who communicates in writing with customers on a daily basis.

I use the speech to text function on my phone all the time. Yes, it makes mistakes like these. However, I can touch the offending word and other choices will drop down for me to choose. If I don't proofread good enough, the wrong word is used in a text or on a FaceBook post. I get highly embarrassed when that happens and correct it immediately.

Definition of bullying: *Bullying* is the use of force, threat, or coercion to abuse, intimidate, or aggressively dominate others. The behavior is often repeated and habitual. One essential prerequisite is the perception, by the bully or by others, of an imbalance of social or physical power, which distinguishes bullying from conflict.[1] Behaviors used to assert such domination can include verbal harassment or threat, physical assault or coercion, and such acts may be directed repeatedly towards particular targets. Rationalizations for such behavior sometimes include differences of social class, race, religion, gender, sexual orientation, appearance, behavior, body language, personality, reputation, lineage, strength, size or ability.

However, I understand that victims such as yourself will stretch the definitions of such words and project the same behavior onto others. You know, like the recent arrest of the anti-bullying advocate for abusing an elderly person? That being said, I am about to digress toward the realm of bullying by suggesting that you might change your user name to "Snowflake" and only post from your safe space.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Your friend mostly flips words not letters which is the most calmin form of dylexea I flip sounds around for example when I want to spell what my mind here's wath to me that looks right and the other looks wrong it also means while I site read really well I do not phonetically read so many word slip by in writing because they are words so spell check dose not get them.
So you don't think making fun of someone is bulying despite the fact that it is you are pointing out some one else mistake to humiliate them and I'm pointing out your because I would prefer that other not have to deal with insensitive jerks who believe that they can laugh and Bully others and yes it is bullying because your intend is to harm other. 

Also my disability rarely hold me back any more but it suck that we still live in a world that miss treat people and makes fun of them for problem behond their control. And I would be doing others a deserves if I did not point out what an ass you are being toward another human you don't know all for a few laughs. You can't see or know what your word will do to the other person and you don't care because you feel your in the right. Rather than except that your words may harm others you blaim them for what standing up for them selves telling you your wrong. I'm glad that you sometime make opps when posting that you haft to fix that like saying to some one with a fake leg that they should walk fine and never trip or care that they do because once in a blue moon you trip your self


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I have a friend who has dyslexia. I didn't know it and pointed something out to him and I referred to it as dyslexia. He then informed me that he did indeed have dyslexia. That was all that was said and all that needed to be said.
> 
> Other than that one instance, his spelling and grammar are spot on. He is a moderator on another forum. He is a successful business owner who communicates in writing with customers on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


What safe space I live in a world were I can't write checks or thank you notes I went to College having to take 5 time as long to write paper only to have proffers grade my not on my research not on the strength of my argument but on my disability. I grew up in a world were other children were aloud to mock me and know I had trouble spelling and sound out words. There is no safe place I can't even post to a form like every other person gets to with out getting mock by some know it all who thinks he's the worlds grammar police, how many time do I have to swallow dealing with ass like you should I stop being aloud to post even though it is one of the main forms of public communication There is now should I with draw like I used too or should I stand up for my self and other like me in saying stop. Here what I have to say judge me on that and that alone rather than presuming any mistakes you might see are the results of what ever


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

I guess you're psychic on top of everything else now since you know my intent. The problem is that you got it wrong. My intent was to express my own frustration at reading such a horrible sentence.

Bullying? I suppose that doesn't apply to you who is calling me an ass several times in one paragraph. When you're pointing just remember that there are three fingers pointing back at yourself.

I have seen quite a few of your posts. Now that I know of your problem, I am more patient with my reading. But you really torque me off when you're being such a whiny baby about it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Dyslexics of the world, UNTIE!

Sorry


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Oh, FFS! *You're. *They're. How many can you pack into one sentence? Especially since it should be two sentences. Without the space and the capitalization. Here you go: You're lucky! They're taking 28% for new hires.


Why not just they're putting more money in their pockets over there?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Godwyn said:


> Its not like you have a sign that says I have dyslexia and I have to use speech text and we are making fun of you. The fact that 90% of people online don't know the difference between there theyre and their is what Im laughing at. Maybe I'm ignorant but how can it be safe for you to be an uber driver if you are diagnosed with dyslexia?


Did you know that ten out of seven people have some form of dyslexia?

I have a different disability - copious and uncontrollable flatulence.
That coupled with my Touretts Syndrome makes going to church difficult (for everyone), I am sure I will burn in hell. But then, the flames of hell are probably fueled by poor souls like me.

Having a pax in the car is sometimes uncomfortable too: 
Pax: Ewww, it smells like sh!t in here.
Me: **** off you ****ing ****er and get the hell otta my ****ing car you ****ing *****. And, how is YOUR day going? (insert loud fart sounds every five seconds)

We ALL have some form of 'disability' to overcome.


----------

